# If this does not scare you, Nothing Will!



## copperkid_18 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is in china...


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow!!....they actually throw away some parts of the boards, or, those are for "recycling"?.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 17, 2010)

no sure, I saw the pic on google images


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 17, 2010)

They all look scraped clean of everything.They don't mess around.I can see them coming back to get whats still in these,or sell them.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jun 18, 2010)

Future copper mine?


----------



## Oz (Jun 18, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Future copper mine?



Or silver.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 19, 2010)

My guess would be they have been stripped of components and are awaiting a date with incineration to recover the copper content. 

-Lance


----------



## pinwheel (Jul 9, 2010)

All I see there is a whole pile of money.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 9, 2010)

All I see is a mountain of hazardous waste that is probably
sitting in a rural area of a third world country waiting to
continue to poison the water supply.


----------



## shyknee (Jul 10, 2010)

auto scrap yard are probably just as toxic :?: thing is every country needs a staging area prior to recycle be it pop cans , cars , or electronics this is life now !


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 11, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> All I see is a mountain of hazardous waste that is probably
> sitting in a rural area of a third world country waiting to
> continue to poison the water supply.



I saw movie something like Gasland about not sure if spelling correctly but hydro-fracturing or something and that was about drilling and extracting gas in US. That was about polluting water suplies not in third world but in our own backyard. 
Well that was first time I saw water burning when coming of water tap...

Found link:
http://gaslandthemovie.com/

please note that I am not into conspiracy theories and like but that was really something.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 11, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > All I see is a mountain of hazardous waste that is probably
> ...



Yea, they will go in and fracture the rock under ground and inject sand or other material to keep the cracks open to allow for natural gas that is in pockets to escape. Thay do it in coal seams, oil, and rock formations.


----------



## butcher (Jul 11, 2010)

I would rather see them circuit boards all in one big mine-able pile, than to be spread all over the earth in many landfills and anywhere else man dumped his trash.


----------



## Shaul (Oct 8, 2010)

What's really scary is the other part of the picture (not shown), which is similar to other photos I've seen.. of a seven-year old (or other young kids) squatting next to an open bonfire, holding a circuit board with a pair of pliers, burning off the solder to remove the components, while breathing in the fumes; and the stuff in the background is his share of the work, and he just hasn't gotten around to it yet.. if he lives that long.
And all for a couple of cents he'll get paid for each board he does, &/or maybe his parents are putting him to work.


Shaul


----------



## dtectr (Oct 8, 2010)

Shaul said:


> What's really scary is the other part of the picture (not shown), which is similar to other photos I've seen.. of a seven-year old (or other young kids) squatting next to an open bonfire, holding a circuit board with a pair of pliers, burning off the solder to remove the components, while breathing in the fumes; and the stuff in the background is his share of the work, and he just hasn't gotten around to it yet.. if he lives that long.
> And all for a couple of cents he'll get paid for each board he does, &/or maybe his parents are putting him to work.
> 
> 
> Shaul


AMEN, My brother!


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 12, 2010)

i live in ontario canada and it is ilegall to ship electronics to china from here 1 million dollar fine


----------



## joem (Oct 12, 2010)

wrecker45 said:


> i live in ontario canada and it is ilegall to ship electronics to china from here 1 million dollar fine



I also live in Ontario so I'll take dibs on the towers and servers
lol :lol:


----------

